

A Cloud Computing Clash - nopinsight
http://www.economist.com/business/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13414155&source=hptextfeature

======
andr
Every cloud computing service let you run your choice of Linux and has an API.
It would be trivial to write a library that talks to all APIs. What's the
problem?

(I'm not including Google AppEngine, because despite their branding, their
current offering is web hosting, not cloud computing.)

~~~
aristus
The problem is latency and the cost of moving data. If I'm sitting on, say,
AppEngine it is expensive and impractical to use Amazon SQS with it.

Fast-forward 5 years when you company is large and dataset larger. You'll find
yourself dependent on all of the features of your chosen vendor and you never
look at or know about other vendors. The cost of moving is simply too high and
mix-an-match doesn't work.

If you stay nimble and limit yourself to intersection of the different cloud's
features you'll be ok. That's not going to happen for a lot of larger non-tech
companies.

------
pj
"You can get locked into a cloud."

That's a funny thing to be concerned about with respect to technology. It's
like the old arguments, "Don't buy the computer because it'll be cheaper next
year."

------
christofd
cmon, let's just call it Web 3.0 ;)

